# 26 wks of training over , now what?



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if I put this in the right section. 

Sasha has been to basic training last year. Behavior/obedience basic over Christmas and now we just finished Off leash training with an independent, private trainer.

The trainer asked me (which I thought was weird) what I wanted to do now.
I brought Sasha there to help with her aggression, but he thinks she just needs to stay busy. 
He asked me if I wanted to start the group classes, but I am still not confident she can handle that stress yet plus I don't think I can keep her that calm near a lot of dogs.

So he told me to let him know what I want to do know, protection, more training etc... I need to decide soon so I don't miss my slot since he is so booked up.

Is this weird? I mean, he is the trainer and I felt like he should guide me or access Sasha for her new lessons. 
I told him my ultimate goal is to do agility training with her (just for fun in my yard not for competition) 
What do you guys do after 26 wks of training? should I keep reinforcing the basic training for a while or what?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

why not try taking her to a group class, but sit on the sidelines and observe,,see how she behaves,,and if's she ends up being comfortable around the clients...if so, I'd join up in a group setting if that's what you want to do.

Never hurts to check it out she may be ready to join in a group Good luck with your decision


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can never finish with obedience classes. If your main goal is agility, check to see if she's able to get in one.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I start at 7 weeks old and never stop with training. Until the dog is unable to physically go training that is. Even then we still do some so they feel they are still getting to do "the thing" we have enjoyed for all the years.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions and input 

He has the agility course there at the facility. He acted like he didn't think she was ready yet. But then he just keeps saying she is amazing, though she is still "stressed".

Regarding the group training: I usually walk her at the college since no others dogs are there. But I did walked her by some dogs last week by the house and she was calmer but very loud plus she still bit me on the thigh. Honestly, I find myself more embarrassed because I don't like all that attention brought on me. Last time I tried group training with her, we were asked to leave the facility... ugh not cool.

Maybe I should ask him why we can't just get into agility? I just want to do it to keep her mind and body busy.
We do do the basic obedience at the park, as I do with all the dogs. I like having the trainer critic my behavior as much as hers though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think it's weird at all for your trainer to ask what you want to do next - there are so many fun things to do with your dog. How would he know where your interest lie if you don't tell him? I'd WANT my trainer to work with my towards my goals, but in order to do that she'd need to know what my goals are! I would also expect her to tell me if I'm ready for whatever step I want to take next, and hopefully your trainer will do that too. The fact that he asked you if you wanted to start group classes tells me that he thinks you're ready, whether you think so or not. If you are definitely interested in agility, why don't you ask him exactly what he thinks you need to do to work towards that goal? Yes, the trainer should be guiding you, but that should be happening within the framework of your goals and interests, not independent of them.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to call him today. I communicate a lot with him about my goals and ask questions but usually by the next week he can't even remember if my dog is a female or male LOL. I end up discussing the same things over and over, he sees a lot of dogs.
Thanks again


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You could check out a local obedience training club- ours trains in agility and the facility is available on certain weeknights and on weekends for members to train.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

My 3 are all trained, but we still go to training every week


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Agility training begins in a few weeks!! Woohoo! Any pointers?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you training agility alone in private sessions? If in a group, I am leaning towards her not being ready. If she cannot pass other dogs without redirecting (biting you on the leg) the fast paced environment of an agility class will definitely put her over the top.

My next step would be to work her through a reactivity class in a group setting. A good training facility will have it set up so the dogs are in their own area, working away from the other dogs but within eye sight. That way you can work towards the dogs but beyond the threshold of your particular dog. 

I would think your goal is for your dog to coexist in public with other dogs close to her without the reaction. It is possible but it does take work.


----------



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

just remember 1 thing if you take your dog to a class with other dogs and she starts to look nervous keep your dog there mb back up a few steps and start working on your obd give you dog something else to pay attention to other than the dogs that are there


----------

